# Breaking Dead Money Casino - need help & tips please.



## Black Panther (May 19, 2013)

So I just finished Dead Money (EP of Fallout New Vegas).

I need to win 7500 chips in the Sierra Madre casino (so I get that redeemable voucher in the Mojave, which is the main point of Dead Money).

Now I never played any luck games in New Vegas (heck I never even played in real life.. so I don't really know how!)

I tried the slot machines... and only lost 200 ending up with less than I started (so I reloaded).

My luck is 8 btw. Which games do you suggest I play to break the casino quickly?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 19, 2013)

Fall New Vegas Easy Money - Blackjack - YouTube
Hope this helps


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 19, 2013)

I did the slots using quicksave/quickload.  I quicksave noting how much money, bet maximum, and pull it.  I would keep doing it until either I went above what I started or got a ways below where I started.  If I went above, I quicksaved.  If I went (I think it was) 100 below, I quickloaded.  It doesn't take many orange-orange-orange, lemon-lemon-lemon, or grape-grape-grape to jump 1000s up.  If you get any cherries at all, you'll go up some (for me, I almost always got enough cherries to not lose money).  It just takes patience.

Blackjack is a more predictable means to win but the payoffs aren't nearly as big.


The above also applies to all the other casinos in the game (three big ones in New Vegas, the small one just outside New Vegas, and the only one not on the strip at that town with the roller coaster near where you start).


----------



## ogharaei (May 19, 2013)

Great game


----------



## qubit (May 19, 2013)

All real life gambling games are designed to always be in favour of the house, making players the sucker.

However, with computer games, you've got the chance to hack it and put the odds in your favour. I'd so love doing that.


----------



## Black Panther (May 20, 2013)

Nvm I figured out blackjack, it's easy (we just don't call it blackjack in my language so I didn't recognise the game immediately)


----------



## AsRock (May 20, 2013)

Black Panther said:


> Nvm I figured out blackjack, it's easy (we just don't call it blackjack in my language so I didn't recognise the game immediately)



Yeah, it's 21 in the UK.


----------



## Black Panther (May 20, 2013)

And to think about it... I've owned NV since the day of release and never gambled! I lost so much money...


----------



## Frick (May 20, 2013)

Wait you have to gamble? I'm pretty sure I finished it without gambling, because that always seemed pointless to me. It was a while ago though so I might just have forgotten about it.


----------



## Black Panther (May 20, 2013)

Frick said:


> Wait you have to gamble? I'm pretty sure I finished it without gambling, because that always seemed pointless to me. It was a while ago though so I might just have forgotten about it.



I had finished it without gambling on my first playthrough.

But only now do I know what I've missed... I just went to The Tops and won 2000 caps with blackjack. I wish I tried gambling earlier on when I was hard on caps... (now I've got 37 gold ingots worth 8,000+ caps each in a safe waiting to be sold).

I was determined to gamble this time because if you break the Sierra madre casino you get a complimentary ticket from the casino every 3 days. 



Spoiler



this can be exchanged in the BoS vending machine for 1000 sierra madre chips, with which you can buy 40 stimpacks, radaway etc


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 20, 2013)

Yeah, I always end up with ridiculous amounts of caps and a large cache of very expensive guns/ammo.  I'm a hoarder though so that's to be expected. XD

I think I usually get up to 200-400k caps by the time I get bored of the game.


----------



## Frick (May 20, 2013)

Black Panther said:


> I had finished it without gambling on my first playthrough.
> 
> But only now do I know what I've missed... I just went to The Tops and won 2000 caps with blackjack. I wish I tried gambling earlier on when I was hard on caps... (now I've got 37 gold ingots worth 8,000+ caps each in a safe waiting to be sold).
> 
> ...



Ah that would explain it. I probably had so much money at that point there was no point in getting more.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, I always end up with ridiculous amounts of caps and a large cache of very expensive guns/ammo.  I'm a hoarder though so that's to be expected. XD
> 
> I think I usually get up to 200-400k caps by the time I get board of the game.



That is what I don't like about the game: It gets too easy. When you reach your 40's you're basicly a demigod, and you have all the money in the world. There's not even any point in selling anything anymore, because no merchant had the money for it. I just ended up stashing everything somewhere (because heavens know I'm not GIVING it away ). All the skills are maxed out too.


----------



## Black Panther (May 20, 2013)

Frick said:


> That is what I don't like about the game: It gets too easy.



Have you ever tried playing it hardcore mode?



			
				Fallout.wikia.com said:
			
		

> In this mode, stimpaks and other healing items heal over time instead of all at once, RadAway removes radiation over time in a similar manner, ammunition has weight, and the Courier must stay hydrated, eat periodically, and have a regular sleep cycle. Limbs can only be restored by a doctor's bag, hydra, weapon binding ritual, healing poultice, Auto-Doc or by visiting an actual doctor. Sleeping does not heal health points or crippled limbs, unless it is in an owned bed. In addition, recruited companions can die permanently.



(I haven't yet...)


----------



## Frick (May 20, 2013)

Yes. Still too easy when you get to the 40's. I really wish Skyrim had a proper hardcore mode, New Vegas is sooooo much better with it. Seriously. It was sort of good on normal, then I restarted and turned on hardcore mode and it soared.


----------

